# Weird noise coming from Cruze when warm- Sounds like windscreen wipers



## DazR33 (Aug 4, 2016)

Hi, I live in Australia and I have a Holden 2011 SRI-V Cruze sedan I bought last week. Its done 100,000km and is driving well, performance and handling are great. However I noticed sometimes (usually when I've driven the car for a while, stopped and then started it again with the engine still warm) it seems to make a noise like windscreen wipers. It kinda speeds up with the engine and disappears when i turn the AC on. However it makes no noise at all when started cold.
Here is a video and you can hear the sound if you turn up the volume, which i recorded after i drove somewhere, sat the car for a bit and turned it on.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc3e8mzteF8

My car is under warranty from a dealer (from getting a 5yr up to 200,000km option). I'm just wondering is this normal or does something need to be fixed. I think i found something about an Air Conditioning compressor and an idler pulley bearing being faulty in another thread...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

That is very strange. How much warranty do you even have left on a 2011?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

FYI, as a 2011, this should be in "Gen1", not "Gen2".

I suspect it's related to the serpentine belt. Perhaps the tensioner.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Ahh We should be so kind to let a Aussie give the answer .


----------



## DazR33 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ah sorry i was thinking series 2 rather than generation 2. If someone could move this thread it would be excellent.
When you buy a car used here and its less than 10yr old and less than 150000 from a dealer you get a 3 month warranty. I got a 5yr, up to 200000 km warranty added on mine as well. Its weird that it only does it when its warm and after you stop the car for a bit and start it back up. If you run continuously from cold it doesnt do it :/


----------



## bryberg (Jul 27, 2014)

You need a front crank seal.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

DazR33 said:


> Hi, I live in Australia and I have a Holden 2011 SRI-V Cruze sedan I bought last week. Its done 100,000km and is driving well, performance and handling are great. However I noticed sometimes (usually when I've driven the car for a while, stopped and then started it again with the engine still warm) it seems to make a noise like windscreen wipers. It kinda speeds up with the engine and disappears when i turn the AC on. However it makes no noise at all when started cold.
> Here is a video and you can hear the sound if you turn up the volume, which i recorded after i drove somewhere, sat the car for a bit and turned it on.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oc3e8mzteF8
> ...


I listened to the video, & this sounds a lot like my issue I have w/ mine. I got this 'whooshing' sound & it can be heard in the cabin, when turning the A/C on it quits & soon as you turn it off the sound slowly creeps back to whooshing again. Its looks like you will need a new A/C Compressor. At first the dealership thought it was the 'belt tensioner' so that was replaced along w/ new drive belt. That didn't resolve the problem & came to find out it was as mentioned A/C compressor making that sound, even tho that whooshing sound is there the AC is ice cold.


----------

